# Windows XP outshines Vista in benchmarking test



## porkchop (Nov 17, 2007)

All i can say is that I would recommend staying with XP for as long as you can. It runs quicker without heavy upgrades to ram for decent speed. I have have Vista on my laptop and it sucks.


----------



## arturjhawk (Mar 7, 2007)

Speaking of operating systems
You might want to take a look at this...


Microsoft Vista vs Ubuntu Linux with Beryl (runs easily on Pentium 3)


----------



## porkchop (Nov 17, 2007)

If you want to run the office a little cheaper how about a Linux machine, they now sell them at walmart for $199. http://www.mattcutts.com/blog/unboxing-the-everex-200-linux-computer/


----------



## mrcountry (Jan 9, 2008)

I understand that a lot of folks are having problems with Vista, but I bought a Quad Core System with Win Vista and I love it.


----------

